# when will anadrol kick in fully?



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

I am in 10 days on 100mg/day, so far i feel like on low dose of dbol, very little strength gains, i feel tighter in my everyday clothes and feel more pumped during workout, that means my anadrol is not total bunk, but nothing crazy so far. Strength is what i am looking for and is the reason why i am taking anadrol for the first time. If i dont get those crazy anadrol strength gains by next week should i up the dose to 150mg/day?

I am 94kg bf% 12

5th cycle, 1st anadrol cycle.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

What brand are they?I'm running Turkish Anapolon and felt increase in strength(placebo?),noticable pumps and vascularity and increased libido within 4-5 days,now been on 2weeks(alongside test and deca) and can categorically say these are the best I've used.If you don't notice anything by next week I'd be more inclined to ditch them for another brand rather than up the dose tbh,you're source should exchange them if you tell him your problem.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree with the above, you need to be feeling it within around 4-6 days, if not then its sh1t gear. I've used the Abdi Ibrahim ones (Turkish as mentioned above) and they are great, even at 50mg, but I'm using the Global Britannic ones now, but only on day 2, so I will report back on them.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Defo should be feeling and seeing gains by now as said

What brand are they

Anadrolics by bristish despencery I find real good


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

rolex said:


> Defo should be feeling and seeing gains by now as said
> 
> What brand are they
> 
> Anadrolics by bristish despencery I find real good


Have you used Androlics recently mate,a guy I know bought some a while back and was unhappy with them so offered me them,I used them and tbh they were rubbish compared to the Turkish ones,they were def legit but seemed underdosed.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

GolfDelta said:


> Have you used Androlics recently mate,a guy I know bought some a while back and was unhappy with them so offered me them,I used them and tbh they were rubbish compared to the Turkish ones,they *were def legit but* seemed underdosed.


I would say they were def not legit, if they were you would know it, just as good as the turkish naps, BTW whats tried them recently got to do with it? they are either real or they aren't, dont matter when you tried them lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Have you used Androlics recently mate,a guy I know bought some a while back and was unhappy with them so offered me them,I used them and tbh they were rubbish compared to the Turkish ones,they were def legit but seemed underdosed.


Get the legit ones and you'll know about it, you can tell the fakes from the way the tail end on the snake doesn't line up with the head


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are the tubs i have used and still got.

Defo legit stuff


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Get the legit ones and you'll know about it, you can tell the fakes from the way the tail end on the snake doesn't line up with the head


The pills I was given were sharp and looked exactly like legit ones I have seen in the flesh and online in the past,the bottle they came in with the documentation looked spot on too.Perhaps they were fake.Be interested to see DrRinse or Baggsys input on this as I know they both used Androlics recently and complained about lack of gains,think DrRinse got bloods done too.


----------



## slick nick (Jul 25, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> What brand are they?I'm running Turkish Anapolon and felt increase in strength(placebo?),noticable pumps and vascularity and increased libido within 4-5 days,now been on 2weeks(alongside test and deca) and can categorically say these are the best I've used.If you don't notice anything by next week I'd be more inclined to ditch them for another brand rather than up the dose tbh,you're source should exchange them if you tell him your problem.


iya bud have you got any pics of these? (turkish anapolon)


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

slick nick said:


> iya bud have you got any pics of these? (turkish anapolon)


Just done at the gym mate so on my phone,will post pics once I'm home.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Here you go mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

green anadrolics cant be sh*t there pharma grade drol, will only be crap if fake, and fakes will look almost identical to the real deal unless you no what faults your looking for. just like test 1ml amps look identical till you no the legit and fake batch numbers etc...


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

You ever run a naps only course golf?


----------



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

my adrols came in capsules.


----------

